# So I took 4 uber rides last night as a rider



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok so I took 4 uber rides last night as a rider. Here is the recap...

1. 1st ride, requested from my house, app said driver 7min away, I set the timer, he pulled up at almost 17min mark. Older Prius, was very dirty on the outside, Windows inside can see smudges and finger prints. Driver didn't know much of anything about uber and didn't even know they cut the rates 25% 3 weeks ago. He tried to refuse my $5 tip so I just threw it onto his passenger seat and got out. I also let him know to check out uberpeople.net for the truth about uber. 

1star for ride 1. 

2. 2nd ride was a short one from a friends house to a near by bar, driver picked up on time but didn't know much of any English SHOCKER. He was playing some sort of music I could not understand what language maybe Indian or like Pakistani who knows. Also tried to refuse my $5 tip and also I let him know about uberpeople.net. Car was fine and cleanish a newer model Prius. 

1star for ride 2. 

3. 3rd ride was also a short little above min ride from bar to downtown sushi place. Driver was very new like didn't even know how to work the app ended up sliding finish trip right after he slide start trip, I told him it's ok that's your tip and requested again. He was also using a GPS to navigate which was annoying cause he had to punch in the address and it took him like 3min. Car was a new Toyota Camry I looked and it only had 3,000 miles on it lmao. He also never heard about the rate cuts and I told him about uberpeople.net before he destroys his new car. 

3stars for ride 3 cause he was new didn't want to totally tank his ratings lol. 

4. 4th ride was finally to go home and a drop off my friend on the way which the driver was rude and refused to drop my friend and take me the rest 10miles home. Had to talk him into it he was scared uber would fire him for doing it lmao. Guy had an older Dodge Charger and the way it turned I can tell the alignment was off who knows what other issues car had. Also seemed like an ex-cop car cause the dash had drill holes looked like they had a laptop mounted at one point there. I didn't tip this guy cause all I had was $20's and he didn't deserve anything. Also told him about rate cuts he said he knew about them but it was for the "better of all uber drivers that they cut rates", I laughed out loud all the way to my house door. 

1star gladly given. 

Now I'm a chill person and can understand these drivers but imagine a new uber rider getting any one of these drivers, they will not use uber again. 

UberX is officially in the shitter.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice report, thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

GrymeJr said:


> you're the *** pax we all hate...congrats


Naw I was just looking for basic stuff these drivers lacked...

-Clean cars.
-Speaks English
-Preferably from the city they drive in
-knows how to work uber app
-knows how to work navigation apps
-takes cash tips without issue
-not rude and should have basic social skills

I didn't even get into their driving styles... One guy would speed up to every red light then brake hard when he didn't time the other light changing correctly. Luckily it was one of the short rides last night.

Imagine if I didn't enter destination in all of my rides last night. 3rd guy would shit bricks, 4th guy would be rude seems like the type "it's his way or the highway" no matter how wrong he is.

Now I can handle idiots, but other uber pax I can see freaking out inside encountering these drivers.


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you know Ubers rating system sucks, giving them tips and pointers would be better suited than giving them 1☆...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

GrymeJr said:


> I'm pretty sure you know Ubers rating system sucks, giving them tips and pointers would be better suited than giving them 1☆...


Well hopefully they get deactivated and have to take that $60-100 class and learn something or just quit trying uber.

And hey I gave the new guy 3stars. I care a little.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Dont give up on us. Most of us already know about the site you reference. I dont honestly think any one here does it for full time work. The money is not there for it. The Jeep you see as my avatar is what I drive for Uber. People love it! Its clean, both inside and out and I use a some what neutral, light air freshener in my vent to keep the interior smelling nice. 

My mileage sucks in my Jeep but given I change vehicles alot once I get bored with it, it dont matter too much to me. I have 5 star ratings and one 4 star rating but i think the guy was drunk and couldnt figure out what star to push or something. No one leaves comments about the trip, tips are few and far between and alot of riders want to tell you their life story in a 4 minute ride. I listen because maybe they just need to talk to some one. My music is very low, kind of like atmospheric background music. Ive considered putting a small slip of info on my dash just to let riders know that tips are appreciated and that my rating means a lot to me personally but think that would look tacky.

Ill drop you where ever you want and make as many stops as you want because your on the clock. . . . If you wanted to listen to music, let me know what type or what station you like. If you have it on your phone, plug it in and lets jam out as long as I can hear you, my guidance from my phone and hear emergency vehicles, I couldnt care less. 

Im not in it for the money. I do it because its fun and I get to work on my social skills with random people. The money is just a perk and covers my fuel, maintenance and convenience items in my Jeep like phone chargers and audio cables when they wear out.

Not all of us are shit bags!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GrymeJr said:


> I'm pretty sure you know Ubers rating system sucks, giving them tips and pointers would be better suited than giving them 1☆...


^^^
Yup!
These days there is a huge amount of ignorance in the general population.... even about the ventures that they get into without knowing all of the pertinent facts. 
There's even a cultural divide among "natural born" Americans. 
Seems to be a lot of misinformation about what Uber actually allows or doesn't.
Those low ratings could conceivably have kicked those drivers off the road today, which I wouldn't want on my concience. 
If necessary, take the time to write 'uberpeople.net' down on a Post-It and give it to the driver as long as the pax is going out of his way to dig the driver's grave for him. 
I've had six Uber rides and gave all of my drivers 5 stars, even though on the fifth ride the driver didn't know the area just south of the Sahara offramp and east of the 15.... which is a screwed up area anyway. 
Luckily, I had great cars on all of my trips and really personable drivers.... one actually kinda groveled and thanked me profusely for a $5.00 tip which he and all of them deserved anyway, just by mere virtue of the fact that they were "There" and driving. 
It's a rough job, driving.... I drive for a car service here in Vegas and even though my comish is 1/3 of the fare ($70 bux for the first hour whether they use it all or not) plus some pretty good tips, particularly from my regulars or people who are referred by regulars and make damned good money, I'm totally responsible for my car and its appearance. 
But I've gotta hand it to people who are out there driving for crap money and beating their own car to death, even though it might be a beater to begin with.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> Dont give up on us. Most of us already know about the site you reference. I dont honestly think any one here does it for full time work. The money is not there for it. The Jeep you see as my avatar is what I drive for Uber. People love it! Its clean, both inside and out and I use a some what neutral, light air freshener in my vent to keep the interior smelling nice.
> 
> My mileage sucks in my Jeep but given I change vehicles alot once I get bored with it, it dont matter too much to me. I have 5 star ratings and one 4 star rating but i think the guy was drunk and couldnt figure out what star to push or something. No one leaves comments about the trip, tips are few and far between and alot of riders want to tell you their life story in a 4 minute ride. I listen because maybe they just need to talk to some one. My music is very low, kind of like atmospheric background music. Ive considered putting a small slip of info on my dash just to let riders know that tips are appreciated and that my rating means a lot to me personally but think that would look tacky.
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah, the Jeep is really cool!


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, the Jeep is really cool!


Thank you. I just bought it bone stock about 7 months ago, did my mods to it in the first 3 months of having it. Every one loves it. Im just scared to get an older person that cant get in or out given its been lifted. I figure they will see the vehicle when i accept the trip so they can cancel if they think they cant get in. 
Most people enjoy being driven in a cool looking vehicle!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> Thank you. I just bought it bone stock about 7 months ago, did my mods to it in the first 3 months of having it. Every one loves it. Im just scared to get an older person that cant get in or out given its been lifted. I figure they will see the vehicle when i accept the trip so they can cancel if they think they cant get in.
> Most people enjoy being driven in a cool looking vehicle!


^^^
Yeah, I'm kind of visualizing it in the rear view mirror.
It has an aggressive look.... kinda like "Get outta my way!" LOL


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

You are more than critical of these drivers. I think you are little too hard on some of them.

They do have some responsibility for their lack of knowledge, but Uber put them on the road. Uber's system is flawed. There is no training except a short video.

I drive UberX. I provide a much better service than these folks. But I still feel you were too hard on them. Ride 4 was probably the worst, but still I don't know if it is worthy of only 1 star. It seems like you really hated his opinion about the rates (not at all a factor when rating someone).



GrymeJr said:


> you're the xxx pax most drivers hate.....congrats


Yeah, I kinda like this.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Naw I was just looking for basic stuff these drivers lacked...
> 
> -Clean cars.
> -Speaks English
> ...


You don't expect this from cabs so why should you expect it from Uber? If they dont endanger my safety we are good. When rates were much higher I expected better service.

The drivers you described are exactly what I expect from Uber these days and I give them 5 stars of 4 at the least if I can tell they really don't care. I had to wait ten minutes in route for my driver while he popped into a gas station. 4 stars

But old, dirty car with a driver who can't speak English is in fact the norm. I take Select but now even Select is sliding downhill fast. I had a driver that didn't have leather seats and didn't speak English. I didn't penalize him though. Uber is the problem.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Some extremes here. I'm all about rating _fairly_ for UberX. I rate like I want to be rated. I know I don't always provide a 5* ride, but I do usually and know when I screw up. I don't think I ever deserve 3 or less, and my 4.84 after 600 rides reflects that.

To Dontmakemepullauonyou, you're pretty much a jerk and I hope the ratings you give are reflective of what you get. I don't understand why you'd tip $5 and leave a one star. Doesn't make sense to me. I don't tip with bad service. I tip more with great service. These guys won't know who rated them poorly but they know you gave them $5 for their crap job.

To Lnsky, you've gotta give them something for crap service. I DO expect a clean car and not wasting my time fiddling with a GPS and/or filling up at a gas station. Not 1* bad, but it's 2 or 3.

Eventually, the really bad drivers will be deactivated, Uber will run out of qualified partners, and the remaining can command a higher rate per mile.

ha ha ha ha ho ho ho ho hee hee hee hee...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

one reason I like Lyft as they have mentors


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

JimS said:


> Some extremes here. I'm all about rating _fairly_ for UberX. I rate like I want to be rated. I know I don't always provide a 5* ride, but I do usually and know when I screw up. I don't think I ever deserve 3 or less, and my 4.84 after 600 rides reflects that.
> 
> To Dontmakemepullauonyou, you're pretty much a jerk and I hope the ratings you give are reflective of what you get. I don't understand why you'd tip $5 and leave a one star. Doesn't make sense to me. I don't tip with bad service. I tip more with great service. These guys won't know who rated them poorly but they know you gave them $5 for their crap job.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from and the one that gave me the gas station wait certainly didn't get 5 stars but it was also still a min fare ride so I just didn't tip.

If I have found myself in an unfortunate way to where I have to take X I expect very little. You get what you pay for. Better drivers have no business on that platform though if I find one I reward them with cash. I broke a couple of ribs a couple of weeks back so I've been using ride service and with Uber I ping for pool because Uber gets less than pay the driver out of pocket with cash.

I'm not going to ding the rating of old cars and nonEnglish speaking drivers. This is exactly what X riders deserve at these rates. My goal is to bump up their rating and keep them driving.

These people that use X and make demands are the lowest people in society. I see it as my obligation to make sure they are getting what they are paying for. Uber wants Select and Lux rides picking up X and Pool rides, nope. Not going to happen.

Before I quit driving for Uber if I did pick up one of these people I told them exactly what the score was if they started acting entitled. Which usually came down to we are both headed downtown and I'm not even making $3 off the ride it is more of a community service endeavor. So they can quit bouncing up and down or whatever horrible shit they were doing or they are getting out because it isn't worth the bother.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Other uber drivers screwing other uber drivers


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Other uber drivers screwing other uber drivers


Good uber drivers screwing bad uber drivers who screw good uber drivers by being bad uber drivers.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ok so I took 4 uber rides last night as a rider. Here is the recap...
> 
> 1. 1st ride, requested from my house, app said driver 7min away, I set the timer, he pulled up at almost 17min mark. Older Prius, was very dirty on the outside, Windows inside can see smudges and finger prints. Driver didn't know much of anything about uber and didn't even know they cut the rates 25% 3 weeks ago. He tried to refuse my $5 tip so I just threw it onto his passenger seat and got out. I also let him know to check out uberpeople.net for the truth about uber.
> 
> ...


You were a straight up **** to these guys. Nothing you listed should have gotten them less than a 3 star and I question that with as little money at these guys are getting. You're the kind of pax that should be banned from rating on the platform.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

D Town said:


> You were a straight up **** to these guys. Nothing you listed should have gotten them less than a 3 star and I question that with as little money at these guys are getting. You're the kind of pax that should be banned from rating on the platform.


They got what they deserved. I hold myself to a minimum standard when I uber drive, so why should these guys break standards and ruin my pax ridership?

1star = time to go flip burgers.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

GrymeJr said:


> you're the xxx pax most drivers hate.....congrats


I'm torn up about this one. Part of me thinks drivers shouldn't be rated bad. But the other part of me sees these guys as my competition aND if they arent good drivers they should be off the system.

At the end of the day, they should be rated on the cleanliness of the car and if they got you to your destination in an appropriate time and safely.

So GrymeJr got it right. Your an entitled ass hole kinda/sorta ☺


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

you are the reason I hate picking up drivers.


You got a dirt cheap ride. You got there safely and in a timely manner. 5 STARS


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Those people should never been drivers in the first place. Keep the good drivers with higher rates. They should interview drivers to weed out the ones who can't speak English.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Those people should never been drivers in the first place. Keep the good drivers with higher rates. They should interview drivers to weed out the ones who can't speak English.


Every time I see another "Uber drivers gone wild" news story the driver seems to have a pretty good command of the English language so perhaps a slightly different measure is in order...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> he had to punch in the address and it took him like 3min.





Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Imagine if I didn't enter destination in all of my rides last night.


These seem to be conflicting statements.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> one reason I like Lyft as they have mentors


Ha ha ha ha ha......
Try reaching a mentor after your test ride is over. Good freaking luck.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> They do have some responsibility for their lack of knowledge, but Uber put them on the road. Uber's system is flawed. There is no training except a short video.


The system works the way it's designed. Drivers who can't keep a clean car, who can't drive properly, who can't speak English, or who can't navigate will be 1-starred and deactivated. The sooner, the better. That's the way it's supposed to. I don't know why anyone would defend any of these awful drivers. As for training, if we are independent contractors as we claim to be, then finding the proper training is up to us.

People come to the forum and complain about the market being saturated, but then they don't want the bad drivers to be deactivated. I don't get it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Other uber drivers screwing other uber drivers


Practicing for " management"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> These seem to be conflicting statements.


If I have to punch in their destination,they pay the penalty of time.
I make sure I take time punching it in.

Next time ,they will remember.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> These seem to be conflicting statements.


Address was entered in the uber app, he was punching it into a garmin GPS not a maps app.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If I have to punch in their destination,they pay the penalty of time.
> I make sure I take time punching it in.
> 
> Next time ,they will remember.


No address was in uber app, he was looking at the address in uber app and punching it into an old school GPS unit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> No address was in uber app, he was looking at the address in uber app and punching it into an old school GPS unit.


Uber app. Told me to turn left on over pass doing 70 on I-10 the other day.
Don't trust Uber nav much myself.
( only thing on my left was a cement wall)


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber app. Told me to turn left on over pass doing 70 on I-10 the other day.
> Don't trust Uber nav much myself.
> ( only thing on my left was a cement wall)


You gotta use google maps. Waze is too busy and kid-like and uber navigation is Apple maps(garbage) plus uber(double garbage).

Old school GPS I remember it's like $100 a year to update it with new roads and some GPS doesn't even let you update past a couple years in production.

I remember it was a late night in San Diego we were just visiting the strip clubs, GPS said the road we were on existed and continued but while I was speeding 65 in a 35 luckily I noticed the street ended into 3-foot thick cements blockers. Google would update that for free and as soon as possible but GPS unit good luck.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The system works the way it's designed. Drivers who can't keep a clean car, who can't drive properly, who can't speak English, or who can't navigate will be 1-starred and deactivated. The sooner, the better. That's the way it's supposed to. I don't know why anyone would defend any of these awful drivers. As for training, if we are independent contractors as we claim to be, then finding the proper training is up to us.
> 
> People come to the forum and complain about the market being saturated, but then they don't want the bad drivers to be deactivated. I don't get it.


Touche.

You make good points. I suppose things do work themselves out, given time.

I also think OP was way to critical of these drivers.


----------



## Aja (May 20, 2015)

D Town said:


> Every time I see another "Uber drivers gone wild" news story the driver seems to have a pretty good command of the English language so perhaps a slightly different measure is in order...


It is old fashioned racism. For many people: an accent = not speaking English.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I agree with the ratings get that terrible driver off the system.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Naw I was just looking for basic stuff these drivers lacked...
> 
> -Clean cars.
> -Speaks English
> ...


 So you trash there ratings because you where hoping for a perfect trip at popcorn prices? App says 7 minutes but it doesn't calculate traffic. You're a ******.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Aja said:


> It is old fashioned racism. For many people: an accent = not speaking English.


So commenting on an accent is now racism? Ergo, one's language is one's race? GTFOH, SJW.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I have taken Uber several times,. 
The first and scariest trip was this old guy shows up in an older Camry with his Ipad mounted to his dash (it took up probably 65% of his dash). He took forever to start the trip and work the nav and he drove so slow (I could of gotten out and jogged faster). He even admitted he has a hard time working all the tech and driving that he's almost been in several major accidents. 
My least favorite trip was this guy spoke very little English and barely knew the city, from what I could decipher from his broken English he had recently moved here from Brazil and was using his brothers licences and car. 
My favorite trip which was a late night bar to home trip. It was this older guy with a Prius, he was playing classical in his car and it reminded me of as a child riding around town with my grandfather. Such a comfortable ride I kept dozing off.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

Not cool move rating low a new driver !!! you are just like the entitled pax


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

manuellsam said:


> Not cool move rating low a new driver !!! you are just like the entitled pax


I agree and disagree. First off there are drivers out there that deserve poor ratings if only so Uber will kick them off the platform. Second I agree a low rating for a new driver is harsh, instead of a low rating you should of educated him and given him some tips and tricks. All that being said, I have a 4.9 rating and I work hard to read every customer I pick up to engage in conversation and provide a good experience for them. Its all about knowing you clients, if your an older driver who dosnt like the craziness of drunks then night driving isn't for you, if your new to a city then downtown during a busy time isnt for you and if you hardly speak English then Ubering in the U.S isnt for you.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

you should be banned from using uber in all shapes and forms.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I agree and disagree. First off there are drivers out there that deserve poor ratings if only so Uber will kick them off the platform. Second I agree a low rating for a new driver is harsh, instead of a low rating you should of educated him and given him some tips and tricks. All that being said, I have a 4.9 rating and I work hard to read every customer I pick up to engage in conversation and provide a good experience for them. Its all about knowing you clients, if your an older driver who dosnt like the craziness of drunks then night driving isn't for you, if your new to a city then downtown during a busy time isnt for you and if you hardly speak English then Ubering in the U.S isnt for you.


I drive in SF doing like 120 rides a week ! When I started a year ago I sucked so bad and now I get emails from uber telling me how good I'm and the rating is so high

Point is we all need some help but doesn't sound like you were interested in that. Wait until you need help and people do the same to you


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I highly doubt Uber is e-mailing anyone to tell them they are doing a good job, they dont care as long as you keep making them money.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I highly doubt Uber is e-mailing anyone to tell them they are doing a good job, they dont care as long as you keep making them money.


Yep text messages too . Something silly about being am the top 5% highly rated drivers in the city each week


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Good uber drivers screwing bad uber drivers who screw good uber drivers by being bad uber drivers.


you got some self-righteous pride as a taxi driver.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I can see the headlines already. 

"Uber rage causes mob to attack former Uber driver for treating other drivers like $hit"


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

notfair said:


> I call BS on your entire post.
> 
> 1) Did you text and say it was an emergency? Were you going to hospital or airport? No, you wee not. You know darn well the maps are sometimes completely off or city traffic may be at stand still. You are impatient. New drivers had not heard about rate cuts. Most good drivers quit after last rate cus so of course newbies have not heard. You mark him down for not taking tip when new drivers are told not to take tips. Duh, he is new driver but you hammer him anyway. The outside was dirty? Ever heard of rain? Is he supposed to wash his car after every rider gets out? 1 star for you.
> 
> ...


Lmfao on your entire reply here.

1. I live in an area where there isn't much traffic. He was about 45blocks away with 6 traffic lights to my house and even if he hit every red light it wouldn't take more than 10min. There is a difference with car being dirty from recent rain to car not being washed for several weeks.

2. I don't like the fact that he doesn't speak any English, some English with accent ok, but if he can't answer a basic question without having a blank stare, sorry that's not good enough. I'm the least racist person. Music should have been on a popular radio station not his own private foreign music. If I ubered in India, it's understandable but this is the USA. He is the reason we are all driving for less, these low skill workers flood the uber platform and uber lowers rates.

3. He got 2 rides out of me for that mistake. I only rated 1 ride at a 3-star. I got the hang of uber and how to use the app on my very first trip and I worked about 12 hours my first uber day. By the end of my first day it was the easiest thing if done in years. No excuses get with it or get gone.

4. You were not there. This guy was rude, if someone asks to drop off a friend on the way to the destination the driver should be like "yes no problem please enter the first drop off address into the app or if it's near by please direct me there". It shouldn't be a complete no and basically driver thought he ended the conversation after he said no, I was like um yeah had to talk him into it.

I'm sorry I hold a standard. I provide a good service so I expect at least the basics.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

manuellsam said:


> Not cool move rating low a new driver !!! you are just like the entitled pax


Only the 3rd ride was the new new guy so I gave a 3-star. Others I'm sure have been at it for over a week but it's not something everybody can just be great at. The 1-stars I did not lose a minute of sleep over it


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> you should be banned from using uber in all shapes and forms.


Believe me once I am done driving for uber, I will delete both apps and never use it again.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Only the 3rd ride was the new new guy so I gave a 3-star. Others I'm sure have been at it for over a week but it's not something everybody can just be great at. The 1-stars I did not lose a minute of sleep over it


Yeah unfriendly people get a 1 lol even though I have been unfriendly when tired sometimes as well and it has got me a 1 lol

Just give new people a chance and support especially if you know our struggles

Also why are you giving 5$ to someone who reject it ?! If someone says no to a tip . Keep it !!!!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

manuellsam said:


> Yeah unfriendly people get a 1 lol even though I have been unfriendly when tired sometimes as well and it has got me a 1 lol
> 
> Just give new people a chance and support especially if you know our struggles
> 
> Also why are you giving 5$ to someone who reject it ?! If someone says no to a tip . Keep it !!!!


Because these drivers are refusing tips when uber does not say anywhere you have to refuse tips. So pax are getting rejected so when it comes to people like me providing a 5-star ride, people don't even take the money out of their pockets cause they have been rejected and preached at by other drivers so I'm trying to educate these drivers that if you see cash grab it say thank you.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

So you gave a guy one star because he didn't take tip because he believed the Uber BS about tips?
What if he already got suspended for taking a tip before?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Istvan said:


> So you gave a guy one star because he didn't take tip because he believed the Uber BS about tips?
> What if he already got suspended for taking a tip before?


No I didn't 1-star for simply rejecting tip. Other factors played into it. Read the whole thing.

If it was a clean car, arrived near estimate not a whole 10min past estimate, driver greeted me nicely and knew how uber works and how to work the apps. Spoke English past the 3rd grade level. Tips were the last thing I rated on, if everything else was good, not accepting tip would not get a 1-star from me.

I've taken over 50 uber rides as rider, vast majority got 5-stars from me.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

I got one star because the guy did not like the music i listening to and i wasn't even listening to it when he got into my car , he insisted me to show him 
Is that fair to get a 1 star for that ?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Istvan said:


> I got one star because the guy did not like the music i listening to and i wasn't even listening to it when he got into my car , he insisted me to show him
> Is that fair to get a 1 star for that ?


Well my guy had the music on whole trip. How do you know you got a 1-star for that? Did you roll up bumping your weird music with a window cracked?


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Well my guy had the music on whole trip. How do you know you got a 1-star for that? Did you roll up bumping your weird music with a window cracked?


No i did not listen to music while i was doing Uber , i only listened to it when i signed off . I always had the local radio station in my car when i was on the app. And i know because that day i only had 2 rides , first guy gave me 5 star then at the end of the night my rate went down to 3
He asked me what kind of music i like so i told him and he told me top show him so i had to go to pandora to get to that radio station


----------



## Uber_Dre (Feb 14, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ok so I took 4 uber rides last night as a rider. Here is the recap...
> 
> 1. 1st ride, requested from my house, app said driver 7min away, I set the timer, he pulled up at almost 17min mark. Older Prius, was very dirty on the outside, Windows inside can see smudges and finger prints. Driver didn't know much of anything about uber and didn't even know they cut the rates 25% 3 weeks ago. He tried to refuse my $5 tip so I just threw it onto his passenger seat and got out. I also let him know to check out uberpeople.net for the truth about uber.
> 
> ...


These type drivers are exactly what uber is looking for. Idiots that are happy to drive for .75/mile. All the intelligent drivers wait for the surge. No surge, no ride from me!!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Istvan said:


> No i did not listen to music while i was doing Uber , i only listened to it when i signed off . I always had the local radio station in my car when i was on the app. And i know because that day i only had 2 rides , first guy gave me 5 star then at the end of the night my rate went down to 3
> He asked me what kind of music i like so i told him and he told me top show him so i had to go to pandora to get to that radio station


So what, I listen to trap rap music if pax asks I say I like all music. If I turn on my music you'll hear the n-word, f*** cops and I got that crack rock on me. It would get me 1-star too lol.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> So what, I listen to trap rap music if pax asks I say I like all music. If I turn on my music you'll hear the n-word, f*** cops and I got that crack rock on me. It would get me 1-star too lol.


No i don't listen to rap

I listen to this


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber_Dre said:


> These type drivers are exactly what uber is looking for. Idiots that are happy to drive for .75/mile. All the intelligent drivers wait for the surge. No surge, no ride from me!!


And these idiots are surge killers. They see a 1.5x or 2.1x and race over while online killing the surge. It was a nice 3.6x surge this morning during airport runs and I watched drivers race over from every direction until there were 15+ drivers. I drove over offline and popped up inside surge got a 3.6x ping then while I was waiting on pax to load his luggage, surge was 1.2x.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Istvan said:


> No i don't listen to rap
> 
> I listen to this


No offense but that's not music lol. It's like a horrible acid trip.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber_Dre said:


> These type drivers are exactly what uber is looking for. Idiots that are happy to drive for .75/mile. All the intelligent drivers wait for the surge. No surge, no ride from me!!


And we are lucky to still have mile rate above $1 here so that's why I'm holding these drivers to a standard. I know at $0.30-0.75 a mile I wouldn't even take uberX cause it would be a horror show.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> No offense but that's not music lol. It's like a horrible acid trip.


Sorry i don't find trap music either nor that shitty pop music like justin bieber and screaming heavy trash metal
Thats ok , i find Americans too weak to handle cross breed


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> These seem to be conflicting statements.


Not necessarily. I use my car gps if I need it (generally don't need any gps as I know the busy areas very well). However mine is fast enough it actually will be up and running faster than Google maps or waze. If I suspect some traffic issue I'll glance at the phone to see if it has some other idea, and if it looks like there's a reason to take some other route I will and just let the pax know why. Eventually of course the car gps will fall on line.

Of course to do that seamlessly you have to know your way around in the first place. Just like if tell the pax "I'm going to go down x street unless you prefer another route" for instance and they say "Can we just go down y street? That's the way I like to go" I need to know where y street is or its not going to be a smooth transition.

But expecting new (most it seems) drivers to be able to adjust like that is silly. Good navigation shouldn't be pax' biggest gripe as it's not a skill a new driver will often have. A relatively clean car should be expected.

I would go off on any driver and read him the riot act if he tried to refuse a tip. If I was told the lower rates were for our benefit I would really lose it and he'd be getting a math education while waiting for me to get out of the car at 8 cents per minute.

I've only taken 2 uber trips. Both took my tip without argument and both were ok trips but not great. Gave them both 5*.

I want a lot of sh**** drivers out there right now. Unless the quality goes down and pax complain there is no impetus for uber to change.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> So commenting on an accent is now racism? Ergo, one's language is one's race? GTFOH, SJW.


No, saying people who don't speak pristine English shouldn't be drivers can be construed that way though.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> No, saying people who don't speak pristine English shouldn't be drivers can be construed that way though.


Not by any reasonable person.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Not by any reasonable person.


No "reasonable person" finds pristine English as a prerequisite for employment unless you're applying as an English teacher or speech therapist. Using your reasoning half of my college instructors would be out of a job despite the fact that they are brilliant people highly regarded in their fields of study because they don't speak in a particular dialect you prefer. I'd hardly call that rational.


----------



## thinhnguyen (Jan 6, 2016)

1 star ur coworker no wonder u got 4 bad dr in a row,


----------



## thinhnguyen (Jan 6, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Other uber drivers screwing other uber drivers


Heartless son of a b


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> Dont give up on us. Most of us already know about the site you reference. I dont honestly think any one here does it for full time work. The money is not there for it. The Jeep you see as my avatar is what I drive for Uber. People love it! Its clean, both inside and out and I use a some what neutral, light air freshener in my vent to keep the interior smelling nice.
> 
> My mileage sucks in my Jeep but given I change vehicles alot once I get bored with it, it dont matter too much to me. I have 5 star ratings and one 4 star rating but i think the guy was drunk and couldnt figure out what star to push or something. No one leaves comments about the trip, tips are few and far between and alot of riders want to tell you their life story in a 4 minute ride. I listen because maybe they just need to talk to some one. My music is very low, kind of like atmospheric background music. Ive considered putting a small slip of info on my dash just to let riders know that tips are appreciated and that my rating means a lot to me personally but think that would look tacky.
> 
> ...


You have no friends?
Do it for fun ? Please ......delete your post 
It screams creeper


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> You don't expect this from cabs so why should you expect it from Uber? If they dont endanger my safety we are good. When rates were much higher I expected better service.
> 
> The drivers you described are exactly what I expect from Uber these days and I give them 5 stars of 4 at the least if I can tell they really don't care. I had to wait ten minutes in route for my driver while he popped into a gas station. 4 stars
> 
> But old, dirty car with a driver who can't speak English is in fact the norm. I take Select but now even Select is sliding downhill fast. I had a driver that didn't have leather seats and didn't speak English. I didn't penalize him though. Uber is the problem.


i left the taxi industry because all the bad drivers reflected on me

I too wished there was a way to differentiate 
The bad from the good

"You get what you pay for "
Is really 
"I stopped caring /trying long ago "


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> "You get what you pay for "
> Is really
> "I stopped caring /trying long ago "


No. Its, "You get what you pay for."

You can't go to a restaurant and expect prime rib for the price of bread and then claim the restaurant just, "stopped caring /trying" because they wouldn't give it to you at that price.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

D Town said:


> No. Its, "You get what you pay for."
> 
> You can't go to a restaurant and expect prime rib for the price of bread and then claim the restaurant just, "stopped caring /trying" because they wouldn't give it to you at that price.


True
When ordering the 2.99 special
They don't just throw a plate at you either

The 2.99 special is called the loss leader
They hate people who just stop by for the special
But it usually does not reflect on the servers face


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> True
> When ordering the 2.99 special
> They don't just throw a plate at you either
> 
> ...


The servers wages are the same either way and unlike the restaurant that CHOOSES to price its goods a certain way drivers have no such power.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

http://wgntv.com/2015/08/16/viral-video-of-ed-debevics-waitress-if-i-was-nice-to-you-id-get-canned/


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You don't see that often^^^^

Disclaimer customer is just as bad a waitress


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You don't see that often^^^^
> 
> Disclaimer customer is just as bad a waitress


Years ago, At meadowlark airport cafe, in Huntington Beach, there was a waitress like that. She could smoke a whole pall mall cigarette without ashing it or removing it from her mouth...the ash would never fall. If you ordered cheese on your scrambled eggs, the whole place would come unglued. With the cook screaming at the waitress cuz he didn't want cheese to touch the grill, EVER. She, in turn, would give you the "business" like that...always started with "listen Honey" with that "battleaxe-cigarette" voice...I miss that place


----------



## Sam80 (Mar 4, 2016)

Are you kidding!!!!! you say you have all these drivers got you safely from point A to point B with these cheap prices and you rated them 1 star for such silly reasons!!!! and what do you mean by not speaking English!!!so anyone with an accent will have 1*!!! this is racism.....


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Ultimately, what it comes down to that the OP was the paying customer. As such, he has the right to rate and/or tip as he sees fit based on his experience. Why we agree or disagree, or suggestions on how we would have handled it differently are all valid discussion points. Personal attacks and cries of racism where no evidence of it exists are not. Let's keep the name-calling and personal attacks out of this thread please.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

Maybe the rude guy deserved it. but New kid and the Language barrier guy with a clean nice car didnt do anything wrong to you. and you trash them For what? to make yourself feel superior? if I only knew before hand people like you would do, You would never get a ride from me.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> No "reasonable person" finds pristine English as a prerequisite for employment unless you're applying as an English teacher or speech therapist. Using your reasoning half of my college instructors would be out of a job despite the fact that they are brilliant people highly regarded in their fields of study because they don't speak in a particular dialect you prefer. I'd hardly call that rational.


RIF.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

GrymeJr said:


> you're the xxx pax most drivers hate.....congrats


Wrong.... I disagree with this OP about politics but he is trying to educate drivers.... Throwing cash at people bad at math would be the best rider ever!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> Some extremes here. I'm all about rating _fairly_ for UberX. I rate like I want to be rated. I know I don't always provide a 5* ride, but I do usually and know when I screw up. I don't think I ever deserve 3 or less, and my 4.84 after 600 rides reflects that.
> 
> To Dontmakemepullauonyou, you're pretty much a jerk and I hope the ratings you give are reflective of what you get. I don't understand why you'd tip $5 and leave a one star. Doesn't make sense to me. I don't tip with bad service. I tip more with great service. These guys won't know who rated them poorly but they know you gave them $5 for their crap job.
> 
> ...


Uber states that their research shows that quality of service and tips are not related. Uber feels the need to protect drivers from being unfairly rewarded. I totally understand the OP tipping for value of service, not quality of service. Part of meekness is being teachable, drivers should be educated that non-surge UberX is a hobby, by any means necessary. Experience is an excellent teacher in the simple things. It takes evaluated experience in the major things. If someone threw cash at me after I said something stupid, I would probably listen a little better and have more cash.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Wrong.... I disagree with this OP about politics but he is trying to educate drivers.... Throwing cash at people bad at math would be the best rider ever!


Is the five gonna go a long way to helping the driver pay the "class" to get reinstated because his rating fell below x.xx? I guess if other passengers are same as OP; the 5s will add up. Let's hope that he gets enough before he's deactivated and forced to take the class to get back on the rodeo.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is the five gonna go a long way to helping the driver pay the "class" to get reinstated because his rating fell below x.xx? I guess if other passengers are same as OP; the 5s will add up. Let's hope that he gets enough before he's deactivated and forced to take the class to get back on the rodeo.


These drivers are missing some things that a class may not help. Should riders 5 star drivers that they believe are intoxicated? Should they 5 star when a driver has an 11 year old child with them, so not everyone gets a seat belt? Should they 5 star when the car matches the app but the driver doesn't? Should they 5 star a driver that knocks on their door saying the app goofed up and demanded cash? Uber does a poor job explaining what a less than 5 star experience is.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> http://wgntv.com/2015/08/16/viral-video-of-ed-debevics-waitress-if-i-was-nice-to-you-id-get-canned/


I'd heard rumors of French restaurants treating customers like this...I thought it was just a bad stereotype...I had no idea there was a restaurant that purposely did this...And the fact that its still in business makes me sad for humanity...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'd heard rumors of French restaurants treating customers like this...I thought it was just a bad stereotype...I had no idea there was a restaurant that purposely did this...And the fact that its still in business makes me sad for humanity...


My wife & I were in France 10 years ago
Locals are very nice people
We asked a lady for directions she walked us 1 mile to our hotel
( we insisted we were ok ) but she did not take no for a answer

At a side of the road ( budget tourist oriented )
Restaurant they gave us attitude

We decided to only do bussiness at immigrant owned small businesses ( mainly middle eastern ) very welcoming each & every time


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Ultimately, what it comes down to that the OP was the paying customer. As such, he has the right to rate and/or tip as he sees fit based on his experience. Why we agree or disagree, or suggestions on how we would have handled it differently are all valid discussion points. Personal attacks and cries of racism where no evidence of it exists are not. Let's keep the name-calling and personal attacks out of this thread please.


I agree to a degree on some points - racism point - HOWEVER the argument that everyone is entitled to their opinion can only be stretched so far. Reason has to come into play at some point.

I had a guy a few weeks ago CONVINCED that the Mexican government in collusion with a drug gang had placed a tracking device in his brain and were going to come and kill him. This was more than just his opinion, he honestly believed this to be fact. Instead of going with, "We'll agree to disagree" and further fueling his delusion by even hinting that this might have some validity I shut it down then and there and calmed him. This was not a credible person whose opinion we should lend weight to.

This is an extreme example of course but it goes to illustrate that there are in fact some opinions and ways of thinking that are outrageous. The deluge of criticism - and the subsequent support of those expressing critical opinions in the form of likes - should be evidence that the general population of drivers here find the OP's behavior abhorrent. Group opinions aren't always the best indicator of what's right and wrong however in situations such as this one where its a group of his peers expressing their strong disapproval of the OP's actions its very valid.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> My wife & I were in France 10 years ago
> Locals are very nice people
> We asked a lady for directions she walked us 1 mile to our hotel
> ( we insisted we were ok ) but she did not take no for a answer
> ...


Good to hear. I've been told by my better half that we are in fact going to France in a few years so its good to hear that the general population is so welcoming and friendly.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Istvan said:


> So you gave a guy one star because he didn't take tip because he believed the Uber BS about tips?
> What if he already got suspended for taking a tip before?


Why would you think Uber would suspend someone for taking a tip. Soliciting a tip is a totally different matter.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Because these drivers are refusing tips when uber does not say anywhere you have to refuse tips. So pax are getting rejected so when it comes to people like me providing a 5-star ride, people don't even take the money out of their pockets cause they have been rejected and preached at by other drivers so I'm trying to educate these drivers that if you see cash grab it say thank you.


1000 'likes'..... Learn it the first day please.... Never talk a pax out of tipping. I know a female driver that refused a $50 tip from a man, I can sorta see her point, but she was prepared and gave him $30 back.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought the training video said the first time, and only the first time, someone offers cash; we are to say it is not required. After that first time, we don't have to ever say that again, just take it because we earned it. I am so confused.


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ok so I took 4 uber rides last night as a rider. Here is the recap...
> 
> 1. 1st ride, requested from my house, app said driver 7min away, I set the timer, he pulled up at almost 17min mark. Older Prius, was very dirty on the outside, Windows inside can see smudges and finger prints. Driver didn't know much of anything about uber and didn't even know they cut the rates 25% 3 weeks ago. He tried to refuse my $5 tip so I just threw it onto his passenger seat and got out. I also let him know to check out uberpeople.net for the truth about uber.
> 
> ...


You actually gave that guy a 3???? Nice! That's going to affect his overall rating!! Did you get from point A to point B safe in a timely manner?? That should be five stars. Again .... Uber is just a ride share. Two people going in the same direction. Win Win!! You should be ashamed. Look out for your Karma coming back at you.


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

JimS said:


> Some extremes here. I'm all about rating _fairly_ for UberX. I rate like I want to be rated. I know I don't always provide a 5* ride, but I do usually and know when I screw up. I don't think I ever deserve 3 or less, and my 4.84 after 600 rides reflects that.
> 
> To Dontmakemepullauonyou, you're pretty much a jerk and I hope the ratings you give are reflective of what you get. I don't understand why you'd tip $5 and leave a one star. Doesn't make sense to me. I don't tip with bad service. I tip more with great service. These guys won't know who rated them poorly but they know you gave them $5 for their crap job.
> 
> ...


So there taking you somewhere they have NEVER been before.... There GPS drops the pin and you give them a bad rating? Just keep giving bad ratings to drivers. We will all be deactivated you out of your cheap safe ride. Us out of making either a measly living, or extra money that helps make ends meet.


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

New driver said:


> So there taking you somewhere they have NEVER been before.... There GPS drops the pin and you give them a bad rating? Just keep giving bad ratings to drivers. We will all be deactivated you out of your cheap safe ride. Us out of making either a measly living, or extra money that helps make ends meet.


The drivers should just start rating passengers all 1!!!!!!!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

New driver said:


> You actually gave that guy a 3???? Nice! That's going to affect his overall rating!! Did you get from point A to point B safe in a timely manner?? That should be five stars. Again .... Uber is just a ride share. Two people going in the same direction. Win Win!! You should be ashamed. Look out for your Karma coming back at you.


Ok people need to stop treating it like a war zone. "Did you get there safe from point A to B?" It's a service that's supposed to make you feel like you didn't take a ride at all. Nice and smooth whole way from A to B.

When pax tip it's not for your sake, ifs so they feel better about themselves. So take the cash tip with a nice thank you and uber on.

I don't know now.. Am I treating uberX as like an uberBlack experience? Is uberX now just pray and hope you make it alive from point A to B?


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The system works the way it's designed. Drivers who can't keep a clean car, who can't drive properly, who can't speak English, or who can't navigate will be 1-starred and deactivated. The sooner, the better. That's the way it's supposed to. I don't know why anyone would defend any of these awful drivers. As for training, if we are independent contractors as we claim to be, then finding the proper training is up to us.
> 
> People come to the forum and complain about the market being saturated, but then they don't want the bad drivers to be deactivated. I don't get it.


How do you navigate somewhere you've never been before????? Maybe you uber in a downtown area you know like the back of your hand. I live 25 miles north of San Diego. I always start out in my beach town. But I often end up taking people to SD. I don't live there.!!!!!! I don't start out there!!!!! Navigation I bet you stay in a downtown area and never have to drive out of your comfort zone.?


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ok people need to stop treating it like a war zone. "Did you get there safe from point A to B?" It's a service that's supposed to make you feel like you didn't take a ride at all. Nice and smooth whole way from A to B.
> 
> When pax tip it's not for your sake, ifs so they feel better about themselves. So take the cash tip with a nice thank you and uber on.
> 
> I don't know now.. Am I treating uberX as like an uberBlack experience? Is uberX now just pray and hope you make it alive from point A to B?


No


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

Why would you say that? Why the out down of honest dialog. Why go there??


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

New driver said:


> How do you navigate somewhere you've never been before????? Maybe you uber in a downtown area you know like the back of your hand. I live 25 miles north of San Diego. I always start out in my beach town. But I often end up taking people to SD. I don't live there.!!!!!! I don't start out there!!!!! Navigation I bet you stay in a downtown area and never have to drive out of your comfort zone.?


I've got honey holes in every part of town. I go everywhere, downtown being the middle.. I got 20miles of area north of downtown, 25 miles east and 25 west and 40 miles south. From most areas it's at least 10-25miles to the airport so I always do mornings. I'm loving the early morning surges.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

New driver said:


> Why would you say that? Why the out down of honest dialog. Why go there??


Just stop...whoever it is you're talking to is likely a troll looking for attention. Block them like I did and move on.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

OP is that guy who brings nothing to a party, and complains all night about the food/drinks.


----------



## PanX (Mar 4, 2016)

Bottom line you should not be giving a fellow uber driver a bad rating unless they were rude ass holes, added miles to your trip, reckless, etc. 

Best to give tips and help these new drivers.

The money made as an Uber X driver after costs and time between requests is not much better then flipping burgers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

D Town said:


> Good to hear. I've been told by my better half that we are in fact going to France in a few years so its good to hear that the general population is so welcoming and friendly.


Not to be super diverting but in big cities like Paris, there are so many different ethnicities (of residents not tourists) that I didn't encounter any

But I don't speak a word of French so they may be smiling and chatting nicely but secretly cursing and bad mouthing me


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

PanX said:


> The money made as an Uber X driver after costs and time between requests is not much better then flipping burgers.


Actually, its worse than flipping burgers with far less sense of accomplishment.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> I agree to a degree on some points - racism point - HOWEVER the argument that everyone is entitled to their opinion can only be stretched so far. Reason has to come into play at some point.
> 
> I had a guy a few weeks ago CONVINCED that the Mexican government in collusion with a drug gang had placed a tracking device in his brain and were going to come and kill him. This was more than just his opinion, he honestly believed this to be fact. Instead of going with, "We'll agree to disagree" and further fueling his delusion by even hinting that this might have some validity I shut it down then and there and calmed him. This was not a credible person whose opinion we should lend weight to.
> 
> This is an extreme example of course but it goes to illustrate that there are in fact some opinions and ways of thinking that are outrageous. The deluge of criticism - and the subsequent support of those expressing critical opinions in the form of likes - should be evidence that the general population of drivers here find the OP's behavior abhorrent. Group opinions aren't always the best indicator of what's right and wrong however in situations such as this one where its a group of his peers expressing their strong disapproval of the OP's actions its very valid.


Point taken. (moderator hat off) As a driver and passenger, I tend to be on the generous side with my ratings and faced with a similar set of drivers as the OP, I would most likely have rated them higher, given some advice, and left a tip. That having been said, the OP has done a nice job of explaining why he handled his situations the way he did.

(moderator hat back on)

Debating ideas, opinions, and actions are fine. Personal attacks such as name-calling are not. This is a good discussion with valid points brought up on both sides of the issue. Please lets keep it that way.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> OP is that guy who brings nothing to a party, and complains all night about the food/drinks.


I know how to party.. I bring a Costco size of Patrón and some top grade weed.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

notfair said:


> I rest my case.. How dangerous and not classy. -5 stars for you.


Both alcohol and weed is legal in my state so on nights I don't work uber I like to chillax.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Better drivers have no business on that platform though if I find one I reward them with cash.


That's not a bad perspective, but there are many many markets (like mine) where there are no other options for riders or drivers. I would LOVE to drive Select, but it's not an option. I'd love to ride in Black, but don't have it. XL? It's an option, but quite frankly, XL drivers are mostly the same caliber as X drivers, but with two more seats.


----------



## Kidd (Jan 16, 2016)

Seems like everyone enjoys throwing other fellow drivers under the bus rather than helping them out....just shows what kind of person you are. Maybe try helping people out rather than acting like a jerk and bashing on them...Remember some people dont know and are fresh to the industry.


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

i consider myself a 5-star driver (4.91 rating), so if your not as good as me, you dont get 5 stars.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I took an Uber with some friends and we got an xl. The driver was an older middle eastern gentlemen. He was listening to classical music and we joked that it was going to get us pumped up to go get drunk (Bach is getting me ready to get trunt). As we joked he just turned it up higher. This guy had no clue we were being sarcastic. He should of read his clients and turned the radio to pop or hip hop. Im sure he would be great for a professional going to work , a meeting or a conference but not 20 somethings going to get drunk. He also the entire time said maybe 4 words. I gave him a 4 because he was not energetic, excited or outgoing, I wanted someone to help keep me in the mood for drinking not making me want to go home and go to sleep.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I took an Uber with some friends and we got an xl. The driver was an older middle eastern gentlemen. He was listening to classical music and we joked that it was going to get us pumped up to go get drunk (Bach is getting me ready to get trunt). As we joked he just turned it up higher. This guy had no clue we were being sarcastic. He should of read his clients and turned the radio to pop or hip hop. Im sure he would be great for a professional going to work , a meeting or a conference but not 20 somethings going to get drunk. He also the entire time said maybe 4 words. I gave him a 4 because he was not energetic, excited or outgoing, I wanted someone to help keep me in the mood for drinking not making me want to go home and go to sleep.


Did you ASK him to change the music? No? So because he missed your hint and you didn't like classical you hurt his ability to make money. Good to know.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

D Town said:


> Did you ASK him to change the music? No? So because he missed your hint and you didn't like classical you hurt his ability to make money. Good to know.


Hes actually lucky I was going to give him a 3 but I figured it was his livelihood and that he should get a 4.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kidd said:


> Seems like everyone enjoys throwing other fellow drivers under the bus rather than helping them out....just shows what kind of person you are. Maybe try helping people out rather than acting like a jerk and bashing on them...Remember some people dont know and are fresh to the industry.


And some drivers can't be helped.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> 'Should of (sic) read his clients? Not everyone is a mind reader.


Yeah I kinda agree here, why not after he didn't catch your sarcasm just ask to turn it down or request a station.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah I kinda agree here, why not after he didn't catch your sarcasm just ask to turn it down or request a station.


Ill admit it was a (expletive deleted) statement and I guess ill pray to the Uber gods and repent my evil ways.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I took an Uber with some friends and we got an xl. The driver was an older middle eastern gentlemen. He was listening to classical music and we joked that it was going to get us pumped up to go get drunk (Bach is getting me ready to get trunt). As we joked he just turned it up higher. This guy had no clue we were being sarcastic. He should of read his clients and turned the radio to pop or hip hop. Im sure he would be great for a professional going to work , a meeting or a conference but not 20 somethings going to get drunk. He also the entire time said maybe 4 words. I gave him a 4 because he was not energetic, excited or outgoing, I wanted someone to help keep me in the mood for drinking not making me want to go home and go to sleep.


You're really disrespectful...You want your uber driver to get you pumped up to get "trunt" or drunk? Don't want to fall asleep? Can't wait until you're dropped off after your 10-30 minute ride to walk into a bar with head splitting music blasting through the speakers? His only job is to move you safely, comfortably and efficiently from point A to point B. If you want to blast hip hop in a vehicle then drive your own car to get "trunt". Your picture is in my avatar.


----------



## uberslavez (Mar 5, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I took an Uber with some friends and we got an xl. The driver was an older middle eastern gentlemen. He was listening to classical music and we joked that it was going to get us pumped up to go get drunk (Bach is getting me ready to get trunt). As we joked he just turned it up higher. This guy had no clue we were being sarcastic. He should of read his clients and turned the radio to pop or hip hop. Im sure he would be great for a professional going to work , a meeting or a conference but not 20 somethings going to get drunk. He also the entire time said maybe 4 words. I gave him a 4 because he was not energetic, excited or outgoing, I wanted someone to help keep me in the mood for drinking not making me want to go home and go to sleep.


jesus.. and you are an uber driver?? you should know first hand what it's like being an uber driver. i guess drinks bring out the jerks out of everyone. hope karma comes along and bites you in the ass


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I took an Uber with some friends and we got an xl. The driver was an older middle eastern gentlemen. He was listening to classical music and we joked that it was going to get us pumped up to go get drunk (Bach is getting me ready to get trunt). As we joked he just turned it up higher. This guy had no clue we were being sarcastic. He should of read his clients and turned the radio to pop or hip hop. Im sure he would be great for a professional going to work , a meeting or a conference but not 20 somethings going to get drunk. He also the entire time said maybe 4 words. I gave him a 4 because he was not energetic, excited or outgoing, I wanted someone to help keep me in the mood for drinking not making me want to go home and go to sleep.


It's "should have" not "should of". SMH.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> It's "should have" not "should of". SMH.


Thanks, down here in Florida our education sucks..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you got too much time on you hands to be taking rides to see whats out thier to 1 star guys , who cannot make a decent living if they drive perfect. 1 star all seems like a j/o move....i am a pro, i would not want you in my car. the day i take 4 ubers just to see ..is the day i am through driving.....how long have u done uber how many rides do you have. i got over 5k x rides. this is why i hate forum. s...t like this and that nyc guys stupid post about working 156 hrs a week.
get a girlfrind or a life....mod please ban me..you will do me a favor. site is bad attitudes daily


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't blame the drivers, it's not like Ewber gives us any type of formal training other than here watch this 2 minute video and you'll be ready to drive. The dirty car guy, should have gotten a lower star and the moment he said don't tip me.... Don't! He'll learn his lesson soon enough
The non-English speaking guys is also Ewber's fault, it's not like they interview people in person or even care about it, to them is just another warm body to drive a car to the ground.


----------



## Sluber (Nov 26, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> You are more than critical of these drivers. I think you are little too hard on some of them.
> 
> They do have some responsibility for their lack of knowledge, but Uber put them on the road. Uber's system is flawed. There is no training except a short video.
> 
> ...


Short video....yeah they should make that video in 42 different languages...


----------



## Reese99 (Mar 8, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> I'm torn up about this one. Part of me thinks drivers shouldn't be rated bad. But the other part of me sees these guys as my competition aND if they arent good drivers they should be off the system.
> 
> At the end of the day, they should be rated on the cleanliness of the car and if they got you to your destination in an appropriate time and safely.
> 
> So GrymeJr got it right. Your an entitled ass hole kinda/sorta ☺


The guy who didn't speak much English. Had a clean car. No listed complaints about his driving.

That 1 star rating was bullshit.

While I'd prefer my driver can speak English fluently, I'm not buying a conversation, I'm buying a safe ride in a clean car.

I kinda think the guys an a-hole too. But he bought himself 5 stars in 3 out of 4 rides. So I guess the 1 star rating was at least purchased for a fair price, lol.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol @ this post. 

If Fuber rates were good enough to have a lot of respectable, knowledgeable drivers there wouldn't be an abundance of shitty drivers. Getting mad at the side effects of Fuber low rates is comical. 

I've taken several rides as a pax and had none of these issues. I'll never rate somebody low because the outside of their car isn't clean because I'm not an asshole. 

Can't expect a company with a high turnover rate and little training to give great service to paxs.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Lol @ this post.
> 
> If Fuber rates were good enough to have a lot of respectable, knowledgeable drivers there wouldn't be an abundance of shitty drivers. Getting mad at the side effects of Fuber low rates is comical.
> 
> ...


Some people feel the fact that they put ANY money down means that they must get their version of flawless service or else. For reasonable people that means a safe ride in a clean car in a timely manner. For the entitled that is FAR from enough. For them you must read their minds about their music preference, have ivy league linguistic skills (or at least have the same accent as the locals), flawless knowledge of ALL roads, magic away traffic caused by anything from construction to accidents to acts of God, have all the freebies they demand from AUX cables to sparkling water (better be ice cold), and you better be witty and entertaining enough to amuse them on their journey. There's always more. I could have gone on and on about getting out and opening the doors no matter the traffic, stopping the rain so they don't have to get wet, and violating the laws of physics by driving so fast you go back in time to make up for the fact that they didn't request a ride until they ensured it would be impossible that they would make it to their destination on time.

The point is there is no pleasing entitled people. They will ALWAYS find something to complain and b**** about and they feel justified in doing it because they tossed $4.00 your way. Its people like this that make life less pleasant for the rest of humanity.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Well hopefully they get deactivated and have to take that $60-100 class and learn something or just quit trying uber.
> 
> And hey I gave the new guy 3stars. I care a little.


I can see it both ways. I usually hold the 1* for the worst of the worst. I don't ride enough to have ever given a driver 1*, but in your situation it may be justified. It's funny how often I have pax tell me how they're drivers can't speak English or are unfriendly, or make them sit in the back seat... I probably get a lot of 5 star ratings just for being a regular ENglish speaking guy who is familiar enough with the culture to either blend into the upholstery or have a conversation if that's what they want.

WHen a driver is new those 1* really sting though.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

The only way any driver should get a one star is if they stabbed you.

If you don't like the car, the route, or the driver, then GTFO of the car and just cancel the ride and order another car.

And I know there are awful drivers out there. But the best way to help out a bad driver is to stop the ride and tell the driver why. If it's really that bad, why are you still in the guys car?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I just cancelled a 4.6 Jeffrey driving a Caravan on UberX.... I guess anyone driving X with a VAN is destined for deactivation anyway. I almost took the ride just to put the nail in the coffin with a 1* rating. Holy S, no wonder every Lyft rider I pick up says they switched to Lyft becasue the quality of the Uber drivers was so terrible.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> Thank you. I just bought it bone stock about 7 months ago, did my mods to it in the first 3 months of having it. Every one loves it. Im just scared to get an older person that cant get in or out given its been lifted. I figure they will see the vehicle when i accept the trip so they can cancel if they think they cant get in.
> Most people enjoy being driven in a cool looking vehicle!


I hate to break this to you but unless you drive exclusively in the wee hours....your going to run across some pax who cant hop into that Rig....I do like you attitude...reminds me of mine 2 years ago....Uber managed to grind me down...now I do more LYFT and and other more compensatory endeavors.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

In Chicago, a 2-3 pax UberX is a cheaper ride than public transportation. Pins actually brag about it in ride. Have you ever rode the city bus at 1:00am? Peeps ordering X know what they want. Cheapest ride possible. And that is what they shall receive...an experience commensurate with public trans! Why would you rate those dudes 1* for giving you what you ordered? It's not as if you ordered select or black.

So why are you faulting the driver? You ordered a car @ rates <$1/mi. I would pick you up in a ten year old beater and pretend to not speak english either just so I didn't have to listen to your bs. Really, you sound even more entitled than our core pax. Kudos to those dudes for servicing you what you requested!!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I hate to break this to you but unless you drive exclusively in the wee hours....your going to run across some pax who cant hop into that Rig....I do like you attitude...reminds me of mine 2 years ago....Uber managed to grind me down...now I do more LYFT and and other more compensatory endeavors.


I had a 60's something guy drunk off is ass today about 1:00 jump right in with out issue. I had a lady downtown that had ona skirt. She was more than happy to hike that lil thing up and climb in. 42 trips in and I havnt got one yet. If I do, they are more than welcomed to cancel or Ill cancela nd request they not get charged. Uber and the client know what i drive and if thats not good enough, piss on em! Im sure my jeep is better in both appearance and functionality than half of whats out there. Only downfall for me is the mileage but then again, I knew coming in that I wasnt going to get rich or even maintaina living from it. Its kind of like a hobby now. I enjoy driving people around. Weird I know but thats my story.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Imchasinyou said:


> I had a 60's something guy drunk off is ass today about 1:00 jump right in with out issue. I had a lady downtown that had ona skirt. She was more than happy to hike that lil thing up and climb in. 42 trips in and I havnt got one yet. If I do, they are more than welcomed to cancel or Ill cancela nd request they not get charged. Uber and the client know what i drive and if thats not good enough, piss on em! Im sure my jeep is better in both appearance and functionality than half of whats out there. Only downfall for me is the mileage but then again, I knew coming in that I wasnt going to get rich or even maintaina living from it. Its kind of like a hobby now. I enjoy driving people around. Weird I know but thats my story.


Dude, pride in ownership. Respect! Nothing more fun than have three hot chix hoppin in the back of my Prius C, cranking my tunes, partyin all the way to Buckhead. Drop em off and stare at their ass til outasite. It's the closest i'll be to gettin laid tonite  Everything is about to change tho. Heard from my hotblooded redheaded firebushed x after 20 years. Having dinner tomorrow. wish me luck!!

and for the record Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> Dude, pride in ownership. Respect! Nothing more fun than have three hot chix hoppin in the back of my fa-ggot Prius C, cranking my tunes, partyin all the way to Buckhead. Drop em off and stare at their ass til outasite. It's the closest i'll be to gettin laid tonite  Everything is about to change tho. Heard from my hotblooded redheaded firebushed x after 20 years. Having dinner tomorrow. wish me luck!!
> 
> and for the record Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive


Good luck but she is an X for a reason. . . . . I love red heads but they are either dead ass coyote ugly or just smoking hot! I have had a few girls that Id like to drive around more often. . . . . I too enjoy watching them to the door. Gotta make sure they get inside with out issues right?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Absolutely. Chivalry is not dead. And being the Suthern Gentleman that I am, my mamma would expect no less of me . And may i finish with a gesture of goodwill; you seem to be wise beyond your years. if I may just add one more redhead attribute; rhymes with tight qussy


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I just cancelled a 4.6 Jeffrey driving a Caravan on UberX.... I guess anyone driving X with a VAN is destined for deactivation anyway. I almost took the ride just to put the nail in the coffin with a 1* rating. Holy S, no wonder every Lyft rider I pick up says they switched to Lyft becasue the quality of the Uber drivers was so terrible.


Yeah I was just wondering if vans are allowed cause I saw a van the other night with uber stickers in the back and side window. Van did have 2 slide doors so maybe uber activated him. Or was it an XL are vans allowed for XL?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Naw I was just looking for basic stuff these drivers lacked...
> 
> -Clean cars.
> -Speaks English
> ...


One of my "5-star" comments is "knows English well".

Even the foreigners want us to know English.


----------

